# What happens when breeding goes wrong...



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

Wow, look at those cannons!

I know a horse who resembles that one although she is put together a good bit better. I couldn't figure out what the heck she was. Turns out she is a purebred Swedish Warmblood, both parents over 16 hands but she's maybe 14.3. Big warmblood head, thick neck, short legs. Just a odd looking horse.

Come to find out, she was a twin. She spent a lot of time in casts and then splints as a foal. Still has very upright front pasterns that don't match the rears, and now at age 15, bad arthritis in her fronts. But she has that same dwarfed look as the OP image.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Looks like a standardbred with lordosis mixed with a heavy horse.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

o,o
Oh my, what an odd looking horse...


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Poor thing!


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

We had one of those. His name was Eeyore, but we called him Spare Parts!! :lol:


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

It won't let me see it…


----------



## summerskyy (Nov 8, 2008)

goneriding said:


> It won't let me see it…



Me either...in fact--I haven't been able to see ANY attachments on here...? I haven't been on in awhile but that shouldn't affect me being able to see attachments.... :sad:


----------



## tim62988 (Aug 30, 2012)

can't see the attachment either.


from the title of the thread I was going to originally answer:
craigslist is what happens when breeding goes wrong, you end up with the "10 year old horse with great potential, you can lead him and give him treats, with a bit of work I think he will make a fine trail horse, dressage horse, or maybe Olympic jumper since he likes to run when he is in the pasture"


without seeing the picture, I would wonder about either genetics or malnutrition while the mare was pregnant. I know one place that has had some pretty weird foals born since their hay was fiber and nothing more nutritionally and grain is just an optional unneeded expense... a few babies made it, one looks great one is a messed up happy fool, and quite a few were "lost" within a few days of birth (but they kept on breeding, now at least they feed but still argh)


----------



## 3rdTimestheCharm (Jan 18, 2015)

What browser are you guys using? Sometimes I can't see attachments when I use Google Chrome.


----------



## Tihannah (Apr 7, 2015)

I'm on chrome and can't see it either. Also tried IE and nothing. Just says attached image.


----------



## 3rdTimestheCharm (Jan 18, 2015)

I wonder if something is going on with the site? 

I tried liking your comment @Tihannah, but it's not working. I can also no longer see the photo using Firefox as my browser, and I've never had that problem before using that browser.


----------



## 3rdTimestheCharm (Jan 18, 2015)

I wonder if something is going on with the site? 

I tried liking your comment @Tihannah, but it's not working. I can also no longer see the photo using Firefox as my browser, and I've never had that problem before using that browser.


----------



## 3rdTimestheCharm (Jan 18, 2015)

Sorry for the double post. I'm not sure how that happened.

Edit: I tried liking the comment on the classic view for the site, and it's still not working.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

I also can't see the pic, but was wondering if the look was the result of starvation.

Sounds very sad regardless. Hope it finds a loving home.


----------



## 3rdTimestheCharm (Jan 18, 2015)

Ok now I can "like" posts again. Had to turn my wifi off and back on, but still can't see the picture.

Hope everything works out for the horse, though.


----------



## 3rdTimestheCharm (Jan 18, 2015)

Ok now I can "like" posts again. Had to turn my wifi off and back on, but still can't see the picture.

Hope everything works out for the horse, though.

*Edit: Sorry double post again! I have no idea how I'm doing that.*


----------



## Tihannah (Apr 7, 2015)

How the heck do you do the mention?? Lol.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

A problem with the forum is why pictures aren't showing up, no one can see them now.


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

summerskyy said:


> Me either...in fact--I haven't been able to see ANY attachments on here...? I haven't been on in awhile but that shouldn't affect me being able to see attachments.... :sad:


 Glad to know I am not the only one!


----------



## piglet (Oct 2, 2012)

FYI - 

The horse looked like a Percheron head, neck, and shoulders set on a little bitty pony body and legs. Small pony rump, big draft shoulders.

He did have a kind eye.


----------



## 3rdTimestheCharm (Jan 18, 2015)

Tihannah said:


> How the heck do you do the mention?? Lol.


Lol! That's a new feature with the forum. You put the @ sign, and then the user's name. It's a pretty neat feature!


----------



## danicelia24 (Jul 16, 2013)

@piglet yes she does have a kind eye and she did not sell at auction and now has a purchase deadline of Sat at 2pm before she goes to slaughter.


----------



## 3rdTimestheCharm (Jan 18, 2015)

Poor boy. I hope someone picks him up.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

@Tihanna -- To 'mention' simply enter '@' followed by the person's username c:

Attached photos aren't working on Safari either, so I'm thinking it's not just a browser issue.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I'm able to see the photo!!!
Its possible that the horse/pony is the result of an accidental breeding, it does look as if one parent was a draft of some sort, has a Percheron look to her and the other parent was a pony and the result is an unfortunate mix of both in all the wrong places
British show cobs are sometimes produced by crossing a draft with a pony breed or an Arabian, if it works you get a horse worth a fair bit of money if it doesn't you get something like this one in the photo


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

3rdTimestheCharm said:


> Ok now I can "like" posts again. Had to turn my wifi off and back on, but still can't see the picture


I got really excited when I saw this and tried it but it didn't work for me. 

Wish I could see the photo though, this seemsto be the only thread that I can't see the attachment.


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

She seems to have the cutest face and expression, but that build is, um, unique. Poor thing, I hope someone scoops her up and gives her a chance.
I knew a POA built similarly, but not so extreme, and she could jump the moon (though we were never quite sure HOW!!!)


----------



## 3rdTimestheCharm (Jan 18, 2015)

LoriF said:


> I got really excited when I saw this and tried it but it didn't work for me.


Sorry to hear that. I think I got lucky when it I tried it because I tried again this morning when the like button wasn't working, and it didn't work :icon_rolleyes:


----------



## EponaLynn (Jul 16, 2013)

I cannot see this picture either and really wanted to. The funny thing is that I can see pictures on other posts.....weird!


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Looks like a Basset Hound!!

Obv not the next Olympian or 200k broodmare, but she looks like a precious backyard horse, maybe for the kids? Poor thing, I hope someone gets her.


----------



## wbwks (Apr 5, 2014)

I'm on Chrome and I can see the pic, what is the adoption site? The "like" button still doesn't work - I have gone from Classic to the new format and neither lets me "like".


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

looks like t would make a good kids pony. poor thing


----------



## stargirl90 (Aug 28, 2012)

I'd take her, if she wasn't so far away!


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I have been able to see the pic for days, haven't commented yet though.

My first thought was maybe it was a PMU baby. I don't know a lot about the industry but I have had three PMU foals in my life, picked them up cheap as a teenager to flip, and they are all draftxpony crosses with interesting builds.


----------



## danicelia24 (Jul 16, 2013)

She is at the Cranbury Sale Stable in New Jersey. @wbwks if you want more info and are on FB please look up the page for info on adopting her.


----------

